# 2018 lambs



## Skiesblue (Feb 25, 2018)

Thought I’d post some pictures. I’m an old member w a new name. Changed up some things when I changed phones. Mostly intentionally.


----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 25, 2018)

Sorry about the double. I have some plain ewes who surprised me with nice lambs. Sire is above.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

What kind of sheep do you have? They are beautiful.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Do the more colorful lambs bring more money than solid or plain sheep.  The reason i am asking is we had a beautiful ram born and trying to decide whether or not to raise him for breeding or to just sell him.


----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 26, 2018)

These are Painted Desert sheep. They are a hair sheep which means they shed their fleece or may grow only hair in mild climates. There are several other breeds of hair sheep. We ask for and get more money for colorful sheep. Their fleece isn’t good for spinning, too tangled. And thank you.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Our Sheep are American Blackbelly and Katahdin Hairsheep.  The ram lamb is a cross between the two breeds.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

sorry for the double picture just learning how to do this.


----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 27, 2018)

Me too. He looks nice.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 28, 2018)

That cross seems to make very colorful lambs from what I see of them. Looks good!


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 23, 2018)

Some silliness. He does this every day.


----------

